
Ask HN: Is There Something Wrong with the Shape of My Skull? - yuvallevental
My skull is on the left of both images:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;corticalchauvinism.files.wordpress.com&#x2F;2017&#x2F;11&#x2F;img1.jpg<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;corticalchauvinism.files.wordpress.com&#x2F;2017&#x2F;11&#x2F;img3.jpg<p>Some more thoughts and a description of my cognitive difficulties: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;corticalchauvinism.com&#x2F;2017&#x2F;11&#x2F;13&#x2F;yuval-levental-cranial-deformities-sinus-difficulties-and-autism&#x2F;
======
anigbrowl
I don't know, but this made for an interesting and thought-provoking read so I
hope you gain some insight for these investigations.

~~~
yuvallevental
Thank you, I also decided to send the results to Massachusetts General
Hospital to get a second opinion from one of the world's leading experts on
this subject. [http://www.massgeneral.org/second-
opinions](http://www.massgeneral.org/second-opinions)

